# What to have before bed?



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Im thinking of a caesin shake with oats in, an maybe a spoon of peanut butter?

or would i just be best with the caesin without the oats an peanut butter, because i dont want to bang on too much bodyfat.

cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chocolate casein with some peanut butter blended is nice.

you can eat steak, cottage cheese, can of tuna etc aswell if you wanted.

i cant personally sleep if i have carbs, like oats, pre-bed. Just keeps me awoke all night.

i mix my pre-bed shakes with water, like all my shakes. If i woke up early hours for a pee and hungry i'll neck another protein shake before going back to bed.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

your only going sleep for 8-10 odd hours, just have a decent meal that fits in with your daily requirements. would not over think it too much.


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Cottage cheese on 99% fat free crackers, and a spoonfull of peanut butter.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

peanut butter + whey!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Last night I mixed a tub of quark, 1 scoop choc orange whey, 5ml choc crusha, 50g walnut pieces! :drool:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually neck a quick casein shake.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I always feel sex is the best thing before bed but casein, cottage cheese or peanut butter will do


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> chocolate casein with some peanut butter blended is nice.
> 
> you can eat steak, cottage cheese, can of tuna etc aswell if you wanted.
> 
> ...


exactly this and i use bedtime extreme from myprotein it's quite nice and not too expensive.

I like to do this tho rather than a shake:

drop in the pb, 2 scoops of bedtime extreme then just keep adding dashes of water to mix it up like a dessert almost. tastes awesome and breaks up the shakes all the time. drink some water during cos the pb gets bit dry as you know.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

and personal experience i'd stay off oats pre-bed, unless your doing a massive carb backload or something after training.

got fat gain written all over it in my opinion.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Peanut butter on toast with a shake made with water


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Cheers for replies, i'll swerve the oats then.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have Finn crisp crackers with peanut butter, and maxiraw casein choc caramel. Finn crips are good as high in fibre so low in digestable carbs.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

best if you got time is steak and eggs,if not cottage cheese!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I normally have some yogurt and casein, tbh I don't think it does anything, I'm just trying to finish the bag...


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

a source of protein with good fats. the fat will slow down absorbing protein.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Whey shake made with milk and some peanut butter.

CBA making food late at night.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

casein + 30-50g of peanut butter


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

fromage frais with whey blended in and a bit of flavouring or the same with greek yogurt


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

QUARK!!!! Best bedtime snack IMO, cant beat it! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

What keeks said.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cottage cheese with jacket spuds


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

gonna give the peanut butter and cheese a try as shakes pre bed seem to have me up all night ****ing effecting my sleep


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Keeks said:


> QUARK!!!! Best bedtime snack IMO, cant beat it! :thumb:


Is there a time of the day you wouldn't recommend Quark? :lol:

In respect of what to have before bed, simply go for whatever macro or micro-nutrients your daily intake has been lacking in compared to your targets - don't worry especially about getting a protein fix unless your daily target hasn't been met, is 24hr totals that matter more than timing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

casein shake and a good **** will make you sleep like a baby


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, quark is great


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

a good ole tug to get your testosterone going


----------

